

Robust Distributed System Nucleus - Sphax
https://github.com/Microsoft/rDSN

======
reubenbond
This is certainly very interesting. I wonder what kind of replication they are
using (on mobile, didn't check, looks like 2PC).

Curious to see how this is related to Service Fabric, which shares many of the
same goals. Fabric seems more mature (very well battle tested), but this has
some interesting concepts around accessibility.

